# New Girl



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation 



* I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


Best move is almost certainly to move on. 

Look, there's two reasons she might have said this.
1. She really isn't currently in a state for a relationship. If you push it, you could destroy any chance at one. It's also not fair to her if you know this and push it anyway. She doesn't need the additional stress.
2. She's open to a relationship, just not with you. She's not into you, knows she's never going to get into you, but is trying to let you down easy with a very common version of the "it's not you, it's me" theme. 

Either way, it's probably not in the cards for the two of you. You're better off getting some other irons in the fire. (which it sounds like you already have such an option, so press on with that one)


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Be yourself, be polite and give her and yourself the respect you deserve. Good point: she is being upfront and honest..(God only knows how much more of this we need!)

Bad point: She isn't ready to take on the emotional baggage and other drama of another person right now. Kinda leaves you walking on eggshells. But refer back to good point!

Other than that...Let her know the things you do enjoy about her "friendship" and self. And say let you know when she IS ready to start anew....


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Best move is almost certainly to move on.
> 
> Look, there's two reasons she might have said this.
> 1. She really isn't currently in a state for a relationship. If you push it, you could destroy any chance at one. It's also not fair to her if you know this and push it anyway. She doesn't need the additional stress.
> ...



She does work pretty have and is caught up with school so I never really cared about the attention because I know she is busy ,but I will just relax and just move on


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Be yourself, be polite and give her and yourself the respect you deserve. Good point: she is being upfront and honest..(God only knows how much more of this we need!)
> 
> Bad point: She isn't ready to take on the emotional baggage and other drama of another person right now. Kinda leaves you walking on eggshells. But refer back to good point!
> 
> Other than that...Let her know the things you do enjoy about her "friendship" and self. And say let you know when she IS ready to start anew....



Haha out of the all the girls I spoke to I feel like she the one I clicked with the most so it kinda sucks :grin2:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She doesn't like you, next one.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

cross that girl out of the list....move to the next one down


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


You should honor her request to stop dating. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


Can I ask how old you are and what country you are in? Also is English your first language? I’m asking because if your texts are like this post I’ve quoted, I would suggest you spend a moment and make sure your texts to women are grammatically correct with proper punctuation.

The reason I’m saying this is that when people read your texts and there are words or punctuation missing, it gets really confusing. We can’t read what you meant to type we can only read what was actually sent. 

I also get texts from people who were using voice text and don’t proofread them before sending them and this can be very problematic. All kinds of wrong words end up in those texts.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Go read a book called "Book of Pook"
It was an eye opener and i REALLY wished I had known about its existence when I was single. It will change your dating/relationship views and attitudes

You will thank me later... I accept paypal donations


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I agree ~ you may have "thought" that she clicked with you, while maybe she didn't really feel quite as mutual about it!

You'd be far better off, IMHO, dating some more women, knowing that when there is a "mutual click," that you'll know when it happens! 

And all too well!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve2.0 said:


> Go read a book called "Book of Pook"
> It was an eye opener and i REALLY wished I had known about its existence when I was single. It will change your dating/relationship views and attitudes
> 
> You will thank me later... I accept paypal donations


Wow Steve, kinda surprised coming from you. I looked this up and it appears to be the same recycled PUA crap.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree. This one is much more highbrow

https://www.amazon.com/Layguide-Sed...8&qid=1524753365&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Layguide

It also works.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow Steve, kinda surprised coming from you. I looked this up and it appears to be the same recycled PUA crap.


LOL, im not sure what the online description you found but I dont recall much PUA in the book itself.

Its more about being an attractive man... There is actually multiple chapters on how PUA is not worth it because after the initial stages (and after sex maybe) you have nothing else to show..

His whole book is about being a fun, interesting man... for yourself... And that attracts women...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve2.0 said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Steve, kinda surprised coming from you. I looked this up and it appears to be the same recycled PUA crap.
> ...


Ok maybe I didn’t read through enough of it. This is what I perused.

https://bookofpook.neocities.org/


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok maybe I didn’t read through enough of it. This is what I perused.
> 
> https://bookofpook.neocities.org/


Thats the actual book it seems, haha.. nice

_
While other manosphere authors in the early 2000’s were talking about pickup artist tactics to get laid, or sharing tips to build a stronger career, or finding that perfect girlfriend, Pook decided he did not want any of that.

Pook said: “I know how to get laid. I know how to make money. I know how to get a girlfriend. I know how to build a career. And yet why am I not happy?” “Because,” Pook continues, “My entire life has been focusing on everything except me.”_


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve2.0 said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Steve, kinda surprised coming from you. I looked this up and it appears to be the same recycled PUA crap.
> ...


The point of being a pua is sex, when it gets complicated the pua is gone. He doesn’t want a relationship,he just wants sex.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Steve2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Faithful Wife said:
> ...


I’m quite aware of what PUA culture is about.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Can I ask how old you are and what country you are in? Also is English your first language? I’m asking because if your texts are like this post I’ve quoted, I would suggest you spend a moment and make sure your texts to women are grammatically correct with proper punctuation.
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is that when people read your texts and there are words or punctuation missing, it gets really confusing. We can’t read what you meant to type we can only read what was actually sent.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

You may be punctually pushing her beyond your reach, beyond your verbs, beyond your dangling participle.
You put her off. 

You, son, punctually, punching out. 
Punching above your weight, definitely beyond your wait, beyond your bald, bland moxie.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On this, on her...
Her saying no, politely.

Tell her OK!

Then bend in close, maintaining a sly smile, telling her, "When you change your mind, call me!"

Will it work?
Dunno.

I do know, saying nothing, walking off, walking away equals failure.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


That means "not interested, leave me alone"


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


As so many others have said - accept it and move on.
Assuming it is some kind of **** test for a moment - would you really want someone in your life, playing those kinds of games? If not, move on.
Assuming it isn't and she is just being honest - thank her for being honest and move on.
There are literally millions of potential partners out there for you. Do not get caught up in the idea of the one. That is scarcity thinking. Instead think in terms of abundance - the world provides everything you need, whenever you need it as long as you are willing to accept it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lolken said:


> So I have been single for a while , and I been talking to multiple females to test the water this One of them told me today she feels like she can't give me the attention, and feels like she isn't in a physically or mental state to talk or date anyone how should I approach this situation
> 
> 
> 
> * I am just asking I have other girl to speak to lol*


Buddy I attempted to read your other threads but life is too short for that ****.
Let me say this though.You need to cool the **** down,you are all over the place and it’s unclear what you are talking about half the time.
If you behave like this in the real world then it’s no wonder you keep getting knocked back and friend zoned.
Just relax and try to get to know a woman before you declare your undying love for her,this is what is frightening them away.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I agree with above. It was clear early on, the answer's no for all things. But keep on keepin' on. Practice makes perfect (as possible).

*After reading this, I should write a book. 😊


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

Steve2.0 said:


> Thats the actual book it seems, haha.. nice
> 
> _
> While other manosphere authors in the early 2000’s were talking about pickup artist tactics to get laid, or sharing tips to build a stronger career, or finding that perfect girlfriend, Pook decided he did not want any of that.
> ...




I took time to read the book loved it and yeah I am currently talking to other females it is what it is :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well goodluck... As soon as you turn into the needy nice guy the other females will drop you or friend zone you.

Which is the point of the book... be a fun, attractive male for YOURSELF and the women will stick around... get complacent in your care and the weeds start to grow


----------

